# 15 Gal Betta Community Tank



## Seti (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Not too long ago i posted a thread asking about what tank mates should i team up with my beloved HMT betta. I took some of the suggestions, added some of my own, boosted the numbers, and its been one month with smooth living. Well with that being said, i'll have to clean my tank soon and i just thought it would be a good idea to show you my tank and its inhabitants. 

Inhabitants:
Betta x 1
Corydora x 1
Orange Platy x 2*
Orange Platy (Black Tailed) x 2*
Neon Tetra x 5**
Orange (Looking) Tetra x 5***

*Pair
**Can't tell their sex
***Can't tell their sex and doesn't know their real names


















































































TaDa.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

looking good. your orange "looking" tetras is actually a harliquin rasbora. i like your betta.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

very good you may want to consider one more cory though as they like to be with others


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

Some things wrong with this tank... hope you don't mind the criticism 
Cories would like to be in groups of at least 3.
Platys need to have 2 females for one male, so if you take back one male it should be perfect, 
betta's fins look pretty tattered, you might consider rehoming the neon tetras, as they are often nippy and even though you may not see trouble, it just might be there.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree the orange looking tetras are definitely Harlequin Rasbora's. I've got a school of 5 at the moment. They are beautiful fish and get a neon pink look to them when mature. I disagree with fishiesrfriends, I've never ever seen neon's or rasboras being nippy, that's the reason I keep them. I put 1 betta fry into the tank with them every few weeks (they don't seem to be growing unless I do this) until they are a lot bigger and then swap them out for a smaller one and my tetras have never concerned themselves with the bettas. I do have 1 cochu tetra though who has made himself into a bit of a rouge. He chases after anything! He's being moved when I can catch him (he's in a 50g tank, and he swims fast!). Perhaps consider putting all the cory's and platy's in a tank of their own? They are live breeders after all and eventually you will get fry, which I have no doubt the Betta will feast on! So giving them a tank of their own will allow them to breed freely etc. 

Good Luck


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I like your tank


----------

